# Dell S2716DG Problem.



## Predator2k (17. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen.
Habe das Problem, das ich beim Dell S2716DG keine Vernünftige Farbeinstellung hinbekommen, geschweigen denn die Helligkeit oder Gamma.
Der Monitor an sich, hat ja out of the box einen krassen Grauschleier, egal ob  Desktop oder in Games.
Den Grauschleier bekomme ich nur weg, wenn ich im Nvidia Treiber, Nvidia einstellungen verwenden auswähle. Ohne das ich sonst was ändere einstellen muss, es reicht einfach da den Punkt zu setzen.
Über die Monitor einstellungen, ist das nicht wegzubekommen.
2tes Problem.
Ab Werk kommt er mit übertriebenen 80% Helligkeit daher, so das man fast ne Sonnebrille braucht wenn ich ihn auf angenehme 30% runter regelt, sehe ich in schattigen oder dunklen ecken in Bf4, nun nichts mehr weil es einfach zu dunkel ist.
Und in Eve Online, was ja ein Weltraum Spiel ist, kaum noch die Schriften von meinen Overview Fenstern etc. 
Wenn ich die Farbvorgaben von TFT Central einstelle, direkt am Monitor, sind diese ja auch direkt wieder weg wenn ich im Nvidia Treiber, Nvidia einstellungen verwenden auswähle.

Ich habe noch nie solche Probleme, mit nem Monitor gehabt.....
Hatte bis Dato, einen Alten IIyama FHD 60hz, da hat fast auf anhieb alles Perfekt gepasst und bessere farben hatte der irgendwie auch, obwohl es auch nur nen  250Euro TN  war.
Das gleiche kann ich über den Samsung davor sagen....

Ich bin echt ratlos im moment.
bin so Aggro gerade das ich das Teil gleich aus dem fenster werfen möchte.

Meine Graka ist übrigends eine 980TI.


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Januar 2016)

Die Dells sind eigentlich sehr gut voreingestellt.

Wenn du kaum noch Schriften etc. erkennen kannst, ist er zu dunkel, schonmal den Montior mit Software kalibriert ? Windows bringt von Haus auch auch ein einfaches Kalibrierungstool mit sich.

Ansonsten hilft dir noch ein Colorimeter z.B. dieses hier für kleines Geld Datacolor Spyder 5 EXPRESS: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Würde erstmal die Einstellungen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung auf Standard setzen, ebenso im OSD des Dell. 
Dann Kontrast, Helligkeit usw im OSD des Dell einstellen.
Wenn dir Helligkeit im Spiel zu dunkel ist, wieso gehst du dann nicht wieder auf eine höhere Helligkeit?
Mache ich grundsätzlich so.


----------



## Predator2k (17. Januar 2016)

Also wenn ich im Treiber alles auf standard setze und im OSD, anschliessend habe ich wieder einen Grauschleier, das kommt von der Helligkeits einstellung wie ich bemerkt habe.
Wenn ich im OSD die Helligkeit herunter drehe, wird zwar alles dunkler, aber der Grauschleier verschwindet nicht, der verscchwindet nur wenn ich die Helligkeit im Treiber runterdrehe.
Aber was ich nun festgestellt habe ist, das nach jedem PC neustart der Grauschleier wieder da ist und ich ins Treiber menü gehen muss und wieder auf Nvidia einstellungen verwenden klicken muss, damit der Grauschleier verschwindet, obwohl es noch so eingestellt ist!?

Generell stellt sich mir halt die frage, warum der Grauschleier verschwindet, wenn ich die Helligkeit im Treiber runterdrehe, aber wenn ich die Helligkeit im OSD runterdrehe nicht.


----------



## Predator2k (18. Januar 2016)

Also, ich bin nun total ratlos. 
Ich bekomme einfach keine gescheiten Farben eingestellt, die Farben sind dermasen blass, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Und ich hatte bis jetzt nur TN Panels, der Monitor ist in seiner Farbdarstellung einfach nur gruselig.
In BF4, wenn man Bei Pearlmarket in dunklere seitengassen geht, haben die Wände einen totalen grünstich und in Eve online sind die Farben auch net viel besser.
Ich bin Maßlos verärgert, über diese Farbqualität.

Es wirkt alles so nachgeweisst oder nachgehellt und egal wie ich mit Helligkeit oder Gamma rumspiele, es wird nicht viel besser und in Spielen dann zu dunkel. Mein Emmentaler im Kühlschrank hat mehr Farbe.
Ich habe im Treiber alles an was geht, 8 Bit, Volles Spectrum etc. Ich kann diese ganzen guten Bewertungen im Netz, in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.

Oder ich bin einfach zu Blöd. (Soviele einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es ja nicht).


----------



## Nyuki (18. Januar 2016)

Hi
Versuch mal das Icc Profil ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database

Viel Glück


----------



## Predator2k (18. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. 
Hat viel gebracht, allerdings musste nich trotzdem, die Helligkeit noch nen tick runterdrehen, aber sonst passt es jetzt.

Nun aber, habe ich ein anderes seltsames problem.  in BF4 habe ich ab mittlerer sichtweite, schon keine bis kaum Vegetation mehr, sehe ab ca 50 mehr kein Gras etc. mehr, die ganze zeit wird nachgerendert auch Bäume etc. sehe einfach nur matschige boden texturen ab ca. 50m entfernung.
Finde keine Grafikeinstellungen, mit denen das zu tun habe könnte. Habe alles auf ultra.
Woran Könnte das nun liegen?


----------



## Nyuki (18. Januar 2016)

Freut mich das es dir geholfen hat !

Hmm, Das mit BF4 liegt definitv nicht am Bildschirm. 
Vieleicht mal andere Gpu Treiber ausprobieren. Nimm aber nicht den neuen 361.60 Hotix der gab mir gerade 2 BSOD's und lief bei Bo3 eingentlich recht sauber und stabil in sachen Frames 

Viel Glück bei der Suche ! 

P.s. Kannst ja schreiben wenn du einen passenden gefunden hast, vieleicht hilfts ja anderen BF4 Spielern die dann deinen Post lesen^^

Cya


----------



## Predator2k (21. Januar 2016)

Also, das TFT Central Profil hat schon was verbessert, aber ich bin trotzdem nicht mit der Farbqualität zufrieden.
Habe ihn gestern zurückgeschickt. Finds halt schade, das mein alter 250 euro TN bessere Farbqualität hat als der Dell, Trotz TFT Central Profil, für mich viel zu blass.

Aber danke an euch, für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rabber (22. Januar 2016)

Der Gamma-Wert ist von haus aus extrem schlecht eingestellt, deswegen auch der Grauschleier. Im OSD des Monitor lässt sich der Gamma Wert nicht einstellen auf die Korrekten 2.2. ICC Profile sind nur auf dem Desktop aktiv, ingame lädt das Spiel seine eigenen Profile und da diese ein Gamma-Wert von 2.2 als Maßstab nehmen sieht das Spiel wieder grau in grau aus da der Monitor irgendwo bei 1.7 hängt


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Problem?
Lösung [Application] Color Sustainer - ICC Profile Enforcer - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Rabber (23. Januar 2016)

Ist für mich keine befriedigende Lösung, sehen die das bei Dell nicht das der vom Werk aus so grotten schlecht eingestellt ist? Da kann man doch auch einfach ein Gamma-Regler ins OSD bauen.


----------

